# Need help with installing endpadplus



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

when i do

Basic Installation:

Copy to /usr/local/epp and execute the following command:

chmod 755 /usr/local/epp/endpadplus.tcl
that works fine but when i do that

Run from rc.sysinit.author with the auto flag:

/usr/local/epp/endpadplus.tcl 1 5 -auto >> /dev/null &

I get bash-2.02# chmod 755 /usr/local/epp/endpadplus.tcl
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# /usr/local/epp/endpadplus.tcl 1 5 -auto >> /dev/null &
[1] 28037
bash-2.02#
": no such file or directorye "
what am i doing wrong?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

nevermind


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

lee espinoza said:


> nevermind


A favor, please. Posting what you did to FIX it might help others in the future who may encounter the same problem. That's what this forum is for, everyone can help everyone.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

I had to rebuild the system something was F*up


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

lee espinoza said:


> I had to rebuild the system something was F*up


Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Thank you for the explanation.


I do not know Went wrong but I did not fell like finding out so I just rebuild the system from the ground up


----------

